# Urban Mammoth



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

​
Urban Mammoth produce good quality, highly detailed miniatures.








































































​Useful Links
Discussion Forums
Online Shop
Downloads











Check out TGN for related news and information.


Available at Wayland Games.
​


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This looks intresting, might have to check it out myself .


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

These are really quite nice. They have so much character and look very post apocalyptic sci fi, which is always good.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Anyone know the size of the snipers?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I can have a look for you tomorrow but pretty much on par with 40k I'd say judging by the blisters.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Thank Jez that be a big help.

Also has anyone brought from them before?


----------



## Ten Tigers (Feb 28, 2011)

I would love to use those snipers as "counts as" Ratlings for an IG army. I love the Ratling as a unit, but I hate those little hobbit miniatures.


----------

